# Good News and Bad News...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

:baby::twothumbs::ilmc::love-eyes::baby2::love-eyes::love-eyes:

Well guys, Nina is home and so far so good! She's a complete honey. Wanting lots of love and snuggles with little puppy noises for heart melting effect 

Peed outside on arrival and has had her dinner followed by a pee and poo in the garden. She's had a nap in her crate, and is currently having another nap in her crate. She's happy to be in her little space. She also loves lying at our feet which she did while we ate dinner! 

Lola has taken it all very well and has given Nina her space but offered her some big sister love too, she seems to be taking it in her stride and in fact is a bit over excited by the whole thing. There has been 1 or 2 minor low growls from Lola mainly due to toys  nothing worrying. 

You will notice that Lola looks somewhat different... Gutted.. Her groom was rather extreme. I wasn't here so not sure why, we wanted her a bit shorter with the heat but not this short.. Even her tail was shaved. Oh well, she does seem comfortable and it will grow back but she just looks so different. 

We are having a lovely evening with our girls though and glad little Nina is here and settling well. Her settling is down to Esther's great routine and care. She's such a great well rounded puppy, it's obvious already. 

Some pics so far...
































































Already chancing her luck with the sofa! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Big sister staying close by.. Can you spot Lola?


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Aw! They already look so comfortable together  Nina looks right at home  Like she's been there forever! 

Poor Lola. She looks lovely as always but I love her shaggy legs - I can see why you're upset  It will grow back before you know it xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fab that little Nina is settling in so well already, yes poor Lola's groom was extreme, on the plus side you won't have to worry about brushing her while you keep up with little Nina's fun and games. Hope her first night at home goes well. Doesn't Lola look dark next to her? You are going to have SO much fun!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DebsH said:


> Aw! They already look so comfortable together  Nina looks right at home  Like she's been there forever!
> 
> Poor Lola. She looks lovely as always but I love her shaggy legs - I can see why you're upset  It will grow back before you know it xx


Debs I miss her shaggy legs!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> fab that little Nina is settling in so well already, yes poor Lola's groom was extreme, on the plus side you won't have to worry about brushing her while you keep up with little Nina's fun and games. Hope her first night at home goes well. Doesn't Lola look dark next to her? You are going to have SO much fun!


Lola looks so much darker now that all of her highlights are gone!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lola still looks beautiful more red setter now. As for little Nina, what a beauty. Be happy.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They look very sweet together,lola bless her is so chilled with the puppy,i loved her fluffy legs too but im sure she is happy with them short just now in the hot weather xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Lola still looks beautiful more red setter now. As for little Nina, what a beauty. Be happy.


Thanks Cat, she's my little girl and I love her no matter what way she's groomed. Was just a shock but she's still beautiful to me. Nina has won our hearts too...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> They look very sweet together,lola bless her is so chilled with the puppy,i loved her fluffy legs too but im sure she is happy with them short just now in the hot weather xxx


Oh Mandy, I hope those fluffy legs come back. I wonder how long it will take?? I hope not too long 

Everything seems very chilled at the minute. The house is quiet and the dogs are napping like angels!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good to hear the intro has gone well. Lola doesn't look too concerned about the new addition o the family!
Welcome little nina!!
Lola looks great, you can see the cocker in her - is she working cocker Ruth?
They will be so much fun together, with some very boisterous play times on the way! 
Looking forward to hearing more......
& it would of been nice to see you in the picture Ruth!!?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They look perfect together. I am so happy for you. Lola well grow back fast no worries. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Good to hear the intro has gone well. Lola doesn't look too concerned about the new addition o the family!
> Welcome little nina!!
> Lola looks great, you can see the cocker in her - is she working cocker Ruth?
> They will be so much fun together, with some very boisterous play times on the way!
> ...


Lola is still lying there beside the crate as she is in the last pic. She would normally be on the sofa with us! Looks like she's found a new friend! 

Yep she's working cocker it's with long poodly legs. 

I already posted a pic of me last week! Eugh! Not again!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

Oh I'm so pleased she has settled in so well and Lola is being so caring to her, loved the photo of her lying beside Nina's crate. Hope tonight is quiet, will be thinking of you all!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is being a good sissy already  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola is still lying there beside the crate as she is in the last pic. She would normally be on the sofa with us! Looks like she's found a new friend!
> 
> Yep she's working cocker it's with long poodly legs.
> 
> I already posted a pic of me last week! Eugh! Not again!


Ahh Lola is taking her big sis role seriously, that's cute!
I must of missed that picture post...?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> They look perfect together. I am so happy for you. Lola well grow back fast no worries.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Donna! I'm happy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Estherpatterson said:


> Oh I'm so pleased she has settled in so well and Lola is being so caring to her, loved the photo of her lying beside Nina's crate. Hope tonight is quiet, will be thinking of you all!


Thanks Esther! Just sent you a text with another update! How's Milly doing? Can't thank you enough.. She's just perfect!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww glad to hear everything is going ok! Loved the pictures. Nina and Lola look so cute together! I think she needed a boost to get up on the couch Hope you will have a peaceful sleep tonight!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh how lovely, Lola is being a smashing girl, they're going to get on soooo well, Lola will be in that crate soon lol 
How did the actual meet go ???
Lola has obviously got the highest cocoa content possible, rich, smooth and delicious, yum, yum xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Super lovely super smooth super sister Lola - less for Nina the Nipper to get hold of  
Nina looks as if she is quickly beginning to feel at home with lovely Lola.
Nina is a good colour match for your sofa


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! So happy for you, Ruth!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh how lovely, Lola is being a smashing girl, they're going to get on soooo well, Lola will be in that crate soon lol
> How did the actual meet go ???
> Lola has obviously got the highest cocoa content possible, rich, smooth and delicious, yum, yum xx


Thanks Karen! 

The meet went well. We took Nina though to the garden to pee as soon as we got home then brought her into the dining room and allowed some sniffing etc. Nina was a bit unsure initially but is gaining confidence. She has submitted to Lola a few times showing her belly etc but Lola is being very gentle. It's been very positive so far. Lola seems happy and her usual self!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Super lovely super smooth super sister Lola - less for Nina the Nipper to get hold of
> Nina looks as if she is quickly beginning to feel at home with lovely Lola.
> Nina is a good colour match for your sofa


Thanks Marzi - you are too traumatised that your girl has lost her curly bum and fluffy legs?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You know Ruth if Lola's groom is the worst news then I think your winning


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lola still has her beautiful face and the fluffy bum and feathery legs will be back.
Lola is totally gorgeous and seeing how lovely she is being with the baby ballerina just makes me love her more


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations! Glad it is all going so well. Probably has helped that you have dog sat in the past so Lola is used to sharing. Nina looks so at home You will appreciate Lolas curly legs all the more when they grow back, she looks set for summer and fun and games with little sis.


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

fab pictures, they look so cute together.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another poo and pee outside! Yay! Now having a little play before another toilet trip (had a big drink there) then down for the night! She's a star!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm such a clever girl...










Rolling round to form the Cockapoo pose...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> You know Ruth if Lola's groom is the worst news then I think your winning


You're right! It's all going spiffingly. Fingers crossed for a settled night!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lola still has her beautiful face and the fluffy bum and feathery legs will be back.
> Lola is totally gorgeous and seeing how lovely she is being with the baby ballerina just makes me love her more


Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Totally beautiful Ruth. What a couple of stunners - very cute! Really pleased for you. X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Aww Ruth, two beautiful girls  Lola still looks stunning with her short hair! However I long for Nellie to have hair like Lola's long hair (totally gorgeous).
I'm so glad Nina is settling in well and Lola has taken to her. I hope you have a settled night x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That lovely bed looks so comfy . . I want to jump in for a snooze too!!! Looks like the perfect big sister to me!!! They look totally comfortable together. Lola will enjoy her shorter look in the hot weather!! Shes a beauty no matter how short!! Look at those beautiful ears!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

More good news. Miss Nina slept through until 7.15 not a peep and a dry crate!!!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw so gorgeous - both look lovely! Pleased all is going well so far & Lola settled for the night! Enjoy x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Perfect Puppy - did Lola sleep with her, or retire to the spare bed as usual?


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gorgeous photos. It's making me want another pup


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ruth that's fabulous. What a super girl. Like Marzi I want to what your bedroom routine was xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> More good news. Miss Nina slept through until 7.15 not a peep and a dry crate!!!!


What a clever girl, it sounds as if things are really pretty perfect, have fun today.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG, heart just melted! She is delicious and Lola looks very smart too, she could carry off any look. I like her short gamine look! Rushing into appt but love love love. N xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome home Nina. Love the photo of Lola next to the crate, so sweet. Sounds like all is going really well .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm having Nina withdrawal!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Perfect Puppy - did Lola sleep with her, or retire to the spare bed as usual?


Lola's been sleeping on the landing where it's been cooler but she slept in her usual spot last night... In her bed in the guest room! Ha!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here you are Donna...

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums...-906F-749E1847E2B3-13637-000008E3149358A7.mp4

Such a snuggler!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is amazing Ruth. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The video should work now!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So pleased I popped on .. yippy Nina looks very much at home and hey don't worry about a tail, who needs a tail that matts anyway  

so happy for you Ruth, Lola and Nina xxx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lola and Nina make a lovely couple of dogs together. As for Lola, well, she would look completely gorgeous regardless of her fur, as she has such a lovely facial structure. Enjoy Nina's puppy days!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It works. It works, oh Ruth she's delightful .....I want one


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

She's such a sweetheart! Love her so much


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby Ballerina - what a very long, long tail she has!
Only one thing wrong with the gorgeous video - no Lola


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhhhh..... :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

She's home!!!! :jumping::jumping::jumping:

She's such a wee doll, just love her. 

And look how well the lovely Lola has taken to her. 

Just perfect!!! I bet you're thrilled to bits Ruth. 

Oh have you sneaked wee Fergus into her crate...it looks like he's lying flat out beneath one of her covers in the crate!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Loved the little Nina video she seems so happy The perfect puppy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> It works. It works, oh Ruth she's delightful .....I want one


Not long for you Karen!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Baby Ballerina - what a very long, long tail she has!
> Only one thing wrong with the gorgeous video - no Lola


Lola was having a big girl snooze on the sofa!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ahhhhhh..... :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> She's home!!!! :jumping::jumping::jumping:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mairi.. It's all going so well!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another good day! I was at work but got lots of updates. Most of her toilets outside, only one pee and one poo inside and on the paper.. Good girl! (There's been torrential rain all day, horrible - Nina isn't keen on the wet grass, don't blame her)! Lola is a little more protective of her toys today but its just cos Nina is a little more confident! I'm not worried about them.. There is definite mutual love there! Nina currently napping in her crate and Lola's having a mummy cuddle. Esther provided us with a full Nina schedule.. We've stuck to it and she's getting all of her important nap breaks. Perfect routine for her and she's a happy pup because of it. Love a good routine! Thanks Esther! Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You know it's really highlighting to me how important a conscientious and caring breeder is to bringing home a happy, confident and settled puppy  fabulous xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Getting Nina seems to have come round so quickly, where has the time gone.

Nina is a real poppet and Lola looks lovely even with a short back and sides.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So pleased its going well, I hope the second night goes as well as the first.
Sounds like the sisters are bonding, Lola is allowed to get a little jealous and possessive over her toys....
I remember my second night with ruby...... She sounded like she had turned into a lost seagull haha!!
So much fun ahead for you all, walking one poo is great fun and relaxing, walking 2 poos is double the fun. X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! Little Nina Ballerina so pretty and petite!!
and Lola with her summer Do.
They look lovely together!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

Lovely to see her on the video having such fun..lots of awh's and loving the wee collar and bone tag xo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> You know it's really highlighting to me how important a conscientious and caring breeder is to bringing home a happy, confident and settled puppy  fabulous xx


You're dead right Karen.. I know only too well. Lola and Nina are worlds apart in terms of breeding and the differences are so clear. 

Fergus is going to be amazing when you get him! He will be half-reared! Hehe


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Estherpatterson said:


> Lovely to see her on the video having such fun..lots of awh's and loving the wee collar and bone tag xo


Esther, I am amazed... She is loving it too!! We have been putting it on her at various intervals throughout the day to get her used to it. She hasn't been bothered at all! In fact comes running when she hears the jingle to get it on again! So cute. I think she knows her name too. Such a great girl.  we've had her out on the lead to pee in the garden, just to introduce that too and she was sooo good. So proud of her.

How did it go today? Is Milly ok with some more babies leaving today? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another pee and poo outside... Now some play and cuddles before bed!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Esther, I am amazed... She is loving it too!! We have been putting it on her at various intervals throughout the day to get her used to it. She hasn't been bothered at all! In fact comes running when she hears the jingle to get it on again! So cute. I think she knows her name too. Such a great girl.  we've had her out on the lead to pee in the garden, just to introduce that too and she was sooo good. So proud of her.
> 
> How did it go today? Is Milly ok with some more babies leaving today? X


Milly has been great no whining or looking the others...it's really strange reading your posts and you're doing just what I'm doing...pups just been out for last piddle and poo bit of play and now into bed. Missing the others ....but soo easy with just two!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> You're dead right Karen.. I know only too well. Lola and Nina are worlds apart in terms of breeding and the differences are so clear.
> 
> Fergus is going to be amazing when you get him! He will be half-reared! Hehe


Shhhhhhh I'm not going away really, just really lazy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Shhhhhhh I'm not going away really, just really lazy


LOL!
I'm sure Fergus will save some 'moments' for you to enjoy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Estherpatterson said:


> Milly has been great no whining or looking the others...it's really strange reading your posts and you're doing just what I'm doing...pups just been out for last piddle and poo bit of play and now into bed. Missing the others ....but soo easy with just two!!


The schedule you gave us for Nina's routine is our bible! It's working really well! That's why we are doing the same things. She loves her little routine. It's like she's fully informed and knows what's happening next!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Marzi I'm soo sure you're right lol xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Shhhhhhh I'm not going away really, just really lazy


Hehe... He'll be coming home with a school bag on his back!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> LOL!
> I'm sure Fergus will save some 'moments' for you to enjoy


Oh he definitely will. Little Fergus pudding! Love him!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

With a deep voice wondering what's for tea..... Should have called him Kevin


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> With a deep voice wondering what's for tea..... Should have called him Kevin


Awk wee pet... He's going to be gorgeous! Can't wait to hear about his homecoming! And see the pics!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Ruth love the vidio she looks very settled the little monkey I dont think she is going to be a timmed puppy haha sooo cute


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh they look gorgeous together, poor Lola's tail. At least Monty was left with his after his clip although it does look like a toilet brush.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Lola and Nina look well together,Lola is going to be the perfect big sis. Glad to hear everything is going well x x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How are Nina and Lola today ? 

Any more pics??!!   

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well guys another great day!! We had our first consensual mutual initiation of play! Was lovely to see, there were Nina hanging off Lola ears minutes but both parties were more than happy. I am told that Lola was beside herself with excitement that this small bundle of fluff wanted to play. I was at work as usual but I saw the footage and witnessed snippets myself when I got home. They are both doing well. All toilets outside today with Nina and all good. If I can get the video on I will. Here's my own pic.. Not great but I'm just snapping when I can. Looking forward to being a proper doggy mummy at the weekend... Work is a drag (though all my hard work has paid off today... Very good feedback!!).

Shhhh don't tell My big sis.. I'm quite interested in her bone! Barking at it makes my mummy laugh!



















Again apologise the quality ain't good. Will get lots of pics of them together over weekend. Promise!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Not long til the weekend, it must be so hard to leave the beautiful Ballerina baby - and the lovely Lola. 
I'm really pleased to hear that she is enjoying her sis.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures  all sounds rosie in Lola and Ninas garden  not long til weekend Ruth, I'm sure you'll have a great one xxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks girls... I'm delighted with how it's going. Can't wait to enjoy it fully at the weekend. X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah I hope you have a really special girly bonding weekend with your two beautiful poos! May the weather be great and lots of fun in the garden for you all!!! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great great news Ruth, so pleased for you 

Roll on the weekend so you can have lots of puppy play time and more importantly we can see lots of photos and videos!!! 

Glad the little lady is coming into herself, she must be very relaxed and contented in her new home....

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't believe how smoothly it is going, that is just fantastic and testament to a great breeder as you say but also to how well you have raised Lola and everything you did to ease the process of introducing them. So pleased for you, she looks so gorgeous. I wonder what her coat will end up like?? She doesn't look like she will be too curly, maybe more of a wavy coat do you think? Hope she sleeps through for you again tonight, only one more day until you get a full w/end with her you lucky thing!! N x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha I love the thought of Lola realizing that little sister is actually fun "what??! You're not here to steal my mummy? You want to play??!!"

Sooo cute  she sounds like the perfect pup. All this excitement must be taking your mind off Lola's scalping!

Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm getting ready for work and from upstairs I can see a very gentle game of tug happening! (Under direct adult supervision of course). Lola's being so gentle.. When we were down having breakfast, Lola was willing Nina to play chase. So cute. I can't believe how well Lola is doing with being gentle and slowly coaxing her to play. The tug looks like fun! Aaahhh they are bonding *heart swells!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I'm getting ready for work and from upstairs I can see a very gentle game of tug happening! (Under direct adult supervision of course). Lola's being so gentle.. When we were down having breakfast, Lola was willing Nina to play chase. So cute. I can't believe how well Lola is doing with being gentle and slowly coaxing her to play. The tug looks like fun! Aaahhh they are bonding *heart swells!!


That is just great news. I'm really pleased that it's going so well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Loving these updates, how lucky are you with your two gorgeous girls?! It really doesn't seem long ago that you were just thinking about the possibility of two and here they are, getting on so well together. You say Lola didn't have the same start but she has turned out just wonderful, what a great role model for little Nina and how brilliant that they are, bonding so fast. Hope you have a fantastic weekend with them, looking forward to more pics and film.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> I can't believe how smoothly it is going, that is just fantastic and testament to a great breeder as you say but also to how well you have raised Lola and everything you did to ease the process of introducing them. So pleased for you, she looks so gorgeous. I wonder what her coat will end up like?? She doesn't look like she will be too curly, maybe more of a wavy coat do you think? Hope she sleeps through for you again tonight, only one more day until you get a full w/end with her you lucky thing!! N x


Yeh, think she will be wavy. No shedding noticed which is good. I know it's still early days but we were lucky in that Lola is so straight and doesn't shed other than with brushing and bathing as you'd expect! She has slept through every night so far. Dry crate and over to door straightaway to go out to pee and poo in the morning.. She's a dream. It's been an easy few days... So much easier this time and I think having Lola to occupy her and tire her out really helps. I thoroughly recommend it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Update... Got home from work about half an hour ago to another good report! Girls are getting on great and in between Nina naps there's lots of good quality sisterly play. It's lovely. I'm delighted they are getting on so well. Nina is also starting to use the toilet area I made for Lola (which I couldn't get Lola trained to use and never will!) she's just so easy and seems to be learning really fast. She is sooooo cute! She knows her name and comes for cuddles on request!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous news Ruth... No puppy blues for you then. Looking forward to loads of pictures of your weekend. Maybe Lola will start using the toilet area if Nina teaches her lol xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ah that is so great! when it is time for number two for me I will pray it goes as smooth as you are experiencing


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> ah that is so great! when it is time for number two for me I will pray it goes as smooth as you are experiencing


Is there definitely going to be that time? Ooh exciting! 
I am looking forward to hearing about Lola and Nina's weekend.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DB1 said:


> Is there definitely going to be that time? Ooh exciting!
> I am looking forward to hearing about Lola and Nina's weekend.


yes that time will come for sure.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Then and now....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Then and now....


LOVE THIS!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Some quick snaps from this evening... Haven't been able to get any good ones together! There's too much activity! Lol!

Trying out my new toilet









Haven't I got a great face??









My lovely big sis... I can't wait for her coat to come back so we can have a good snuggle!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Donna... I love that we've got the same pic of them with their ears flapping at the same age! Totally by chance and I'm taking the pic from the same spot.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe great collage! too cute!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Donna... I love that we've got the same pic of them with their ears flapping at the same age! Totally by chance and I'm taking the pic from the same spot.


you have to start the staged photos now. It is so much fun and you can really see them grow.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> you have to start the staged photos now. It is so much fun and you can really see them grow.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I've tried Donna!! I can't get them to stand still together!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics... hoto:
Nina looks as if she is going to be bigger than Lola Bare D)
And lovely Lola looks sooo dark without all of her curly highlights, a beautiful slim trim choccy girl.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely pics... hoto:
> Nina looks as if she is going to be bigger than Lola Bare D)
> And lovely Lola looks sooo dark without all of her curly highlights, a beautiful slim trim choccy girl.


Lola's a toy x and Nina a mini x so will def be interesting!

Hehe.. Lola bare!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super pictures, keep them coming ... Ruth you can feel your joy xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Fabulous news Ruth... No puppy blues for you then. Looking forward to loads of pictures of your weekend. Maybe Lola will start using the toilet area if Nina teaches her lol xxxx


Nope. No blues! I'm certain there won't be any. It's just great! Can't wait for Fergus to come home to you! It's so great. There's nothing like puppy snuggles, with cute noises and lots of licks! I love watching Nina play and experience new things.. Big puppy paws plodding about.. Too cute!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ruth I love the flappy ear pics you have of them both, so cute!!! Nina is such a little sweetheart, I am loving my daily puppy fix! So good to hear that Lola is enjoying being a big sis too. Enjoy the w/end xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine! X


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Some quick snaps from this evening... Haven't been able to get any good ones together! There's too much activity! Lol!
> 
> Trying out my new toilet
> 
> ...



I can see her bigger and coat has got longer since Tuesday....it's such a lovely feeling to see her so well settled, contented, happy and loving having fun with her gorgeous big sis Lola...feel so proud....Milly has done a great job and makes it all worth while!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wouldn't it be lovely to get updates about Nina's siblings? Do you think any will join the forum Esther?


----------



## cupidsrose (Aug 3, 2013)

I like dog.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah more lovely lovely photos Ruth 

Hope you have a fantastic weekend with your girls...how's Meg your cat coping??

Would love another wee video!!!  

Just whenever you get a spare minute.......

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah more lovely lovely photos Ruth
> 
> Hope you have a fantastic weekend with your girls...how's Meg your cat coping??
> 
> ...


Hi Mairi, 

All going well.. Lots of fun. Nina is napping after her lunch. It's tiring playing with your big sister for half an hour!! Here's the footage...

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums...-A856-9ADC2C4463BC-16639-00000A9342D8A6B0.mp4


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth I love it!!! We have that toy also and they love it. Is Lola small or is Nina big? They look closer in size than I thought. They play so well together!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina is little, Lola does look a lot smaller since she got all her coat shaved off ... 

It must be the prospective though cos beside each other, Nina looks very little.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Nina is little, Lola does look a lot smaller since she got all her coat shaved off ...
> 
> It must be the prospective though cos beside each other, Nina looks very little.


I think maybe Jake is bigger than Lola so Willow looked smaller. Now i think she may end up a shade bigger than him. 
Either way Lola and Nina look fab together. They are perfect.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Really? Little Willow is going to be taller than her big bro? Wow.. Good girl Willow. Yeh Lola is little.. Just under 12 inches to shoulder and 9kg. X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lola is soooo sweet encouraging little Nina to come back and play


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lola is soooo sweet encouraging little Nina to come back and play


I know Marzi! It's adorable. Lola stands with a toy and hopes Nina joins her! Sometimes Nina doesn't know and gets preoccupied with something else, Lola just drops the toy from her mouth, stands like a statue looking at Nina and sighs


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous video ,they both keep encouraging the other one.....lovely x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh....you never let us down Ruth 

Fab photo and video, really lovely seeing them playing together and I agree....FAR more entertaining than the TV 

xxx


----------

